# Darmian distrae il difensore sul corner: "Hai una macchia in faccia"



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2015)

*Darmian distrae il difensore sul corner: "Hai una macchia in faccia"*

Curioso episodio avvenuto durante la partita tra il Manchester United e l'Aston Villa, vinta dalla squadra di Van Gaal per 1-0. Il neo-acquisto, Matteo Darmian, ha tentato di distrarre il difensore avversario Micah Richards, facendogli segno di avere una macchia in faccia. Il difensore, di tutta risposta, si è controllato preoccupato il viso.
Il corner non ha suscitato comunque il risultato sperato.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2015)




----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

In Inghilterra ho letto che Richards aveva un taglio in faccia...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Agosto 2015)

"Hai una macchia nera in faccia"


----------



## Doctore (16 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> "Hai una macchia nera in faccia"


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> "Hai una macchia nera in faccia"


----------



## danyaj87 (16 Agosto 2015)

Prova a farlo ad Ibra una cosa cosi


----------



## DannySa (16 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> "Hai una macchia nera in faccia"



Aspetta, forse era una macchia bianca.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Aspetta, forse era una macchia bianca.


Maledetto piccione


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Maledetto piccione



Ashley young docet


----------



## wildfrank (27 Agosto 2015)

Guarda, hai una caccola che esce dal naso!!!!!


----------

